# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری گرفتن برای کنکور 94

## hamid - reza

سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان عزیز ... 
میخواستم ازتون بپرسم چجوری میشه غیر حضوری گرفت با قوانین جدید ؟ خواهشا فقط در این موزد باشه راجع به اینکه خسته میشی و معدلت چنده و اینا نباشه چون تو انجمن قبلن خوندم ... 
چجوری میشه از راه دور ثبت نام کرد ؟ شرایطش چیه و آیا تا قبل کنکور همه چی ردیف میمونه و مشکلی پیش نمیاد اگه اینو بریم ؟ 
یا مدارس غیر انتفاعی که چجوری غیر حضوری میدن .. خواهش میکنم به من کمک کنین خیلی مهمه برام ... من توی کرج درس میخونم اگه کسی جایی میشناسه دریغ نکنه اجرش با خدا ..  :Y (454):

----------


## hamid - reza

حواب بدین بابا .. خواهش میکنم .. مهمه  :Y (734):

----------


## Blue.sky

> حواب بدین بابا .. خواهش میکنم .. مهمه


دوست عزیز اینطوری نمیشه شما باید به یکی از این مدارس برین (غیر انتفاعی ،غیرحضوری یا از راه دور) و از شرایطش با خبر بشین  تا با اطمینان تصمیم بگیرین نه با حرف من یا دوستان دیگه.
خب اگه ثبت نام کردن معلومه که تا کنکور و برای کنکور مشکلی پیش نمیاد و الا این شیوه رو حذف میکردن .
موفق باشین

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من ی. خودم امسال که کنکور دارم میخواستم برم غیر‌حضوری که مدرسه نرم
رفتم اموزش و پروش پرسیدم گفت تا قبل از عید میتونی اونجا باشی و لی بعدش باید خودتو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی!! :Yahoo (77):

----------

